# Please post pics of boy clothes for chis



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm adopting a 10 month old blue and tan chi this Sunday. I plan on making him a lot of clothes and other things. I make Venus all of her own things, but she's a girl so that's easy to do. I don't know what to make for a boy that is cute other than hoodies and t-shirts. I need ideas to get my creativity going. Thanks.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I was hoping someone would post some answers for you so I could see too. I don't sew but I would like to have something different for my male dog too. Have you tried looking on Etsy for ideas? Lots of stuff on there. There's one lady who makes dog clothes from human clothes and she had a really cute denim jacket.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

MiniGrace said:


> I was hoping someone would post some answers for you so I could see too. I don't sew but I would like to have something different for my male dog too. Have you tried looking on Etsy for ideas? Lots of stuff on there. There's one lady who makes dog clothes from human clothes and she had a really cute denim jacket.


Thank you. I will check out Etsy. I just haven't had a boy dog since I was about 20 and he was not a dog you could dress up without looking ridiculous. He was a Doberman. I can always go with the basic hoodies and t-shirt and just start embellishing with different things. I was hoping for some more inspiration from members' pictures though.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I have made a few for Quinn and plan on making some for Louis this week. I will be back with pic.


----------

